# Game 8: Charlotte Bobcats vs. San Antonio Spurs (11/15/06)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (1-6) vs. San Antonio Spurs (6-1)

AT&T Center
Wednesday 11/16/2006 - 8:00pm
TV - WMYT MyTV12

Expected Starting Lineups
*Bobcats*




































*Spurs*





































*Key Matchup*
Emeka Okafor vs. Tim Duncan


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

At least the Spurs played a tough game last night.I don't think I'll be watching this as long as the Winthrop-UNC game is interesting.We got a game thread going in the ACC board for any passing Carolina fans.It's an 8 point lead for Winthrop at the half.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'll hold it down over here Diable just make sure you flip

Ha, maybe its Morrison's first chance to not get torched since he'll prolly be guarding Bowen. Let's just hope thats the case because if Bowens scorin a lot in this game then Spurs are probably running away with it


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm pretty horrible at guessing these starting lineups sorry

Brevin Knight...Tony Parker
Raymond Felton....Manu Ginobili
Adam Morrison....Bruce Bowen
Gerald Wallace....F. Oberto
Emeka Okafor....Tim Duncan


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn Okafor's a beast Duncan just went up for a dunk and Okafor sent him right back out 

8-8 5 min in


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We're actually playing really well right now and have a 48-44 lead at half. We've even avoided turnovers and only have 6 at half

Morrison's continued his good game from last night and has 16 points on 7-13 FG's

Okafor hasn't been scoring much but has played good defense on Duncan containing him to 8 points on 4-11 shooting

We've even avoided turnovers and only have 6 at half


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I missed the whole first half,but this is a huge improvement last night and tonight...At least we're not just killing ourselves and wrecking any hope of winning.I can't understand why we've been so bad taking care of the ball with two good guards playing

Okafor with the Homage to Timmie off the glass


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow this isn't like the Cleveland game where the Cavliers pretty much laid down and let us beat them.We're playing really good ball and I guess for four whole quarters instead of playing good for the first half and then sucking long enough to get clobbered.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

God were fallin apart


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd bet you good money we get blown out in OT...That was a decent look by BK tho and it was just a little long.

At this point I'm happy they aren't just pissing me off.I figured that I wouldn't be able to stomach this game.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Goin to overtime..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bango...

It would be really nice if we could just play like this consistently

that was offensive goaltending morons

I take it back that was off the rim.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I can't believe this where was this team in every other game. We've been outplaying one of the best teams in the league pther then the last couple minutes of regulation. Lets finish this one cats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Clutch shot by Brevin to put us up by 3 with 36.7 to go


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, we got really lucky on that one


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope noone has a coronary.This is one heck of a game

Boy did I think Ginobli was going to tie it up


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison played 48 minutes tonight.I think this is the first game when we didn't have to yank him two or three times because he was getting burnt.If only that stupid matchup zone was more effective we could leave him in more,but we really aren't any good at it and it really neutralizes the agressiveness that Wallace,Felton and Knight need to have to be effective.Maybe we can teach Morrison how to get beat so that Okafor can cover for him.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow they beat the Spurs. 27 by Morrison and he shot over 50%. Was Bowen on him, because that would be great if Morrison burnt him. I didn't watch the game so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Ameen (Oct 29, 2006)

I had a feeling Bobcats were going to win this one, great game from Morrison....hopefully THIS is their turning point


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

i really hope that morrison can play a lot more because mins produce pts for him he just needs to play some defense


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Congrats on the victory over the Spurs. I've been posting on other (more generic, less sports oriented) message board sites that the Bobcats are intriguing to me because of the winning mentality they're building through the draft, picking up only proven collegiate winners. Looking at the guys they have in their young lineup, I really like the future that this team has, especially in the East.

Right now I don't see them in the playoffs this year, but I think they'll be close. I think next year is the year they break through and climb into the big picture, possibly a playoff upset as they mature. I like them a lot, good luck.


----------



## paintingshade (Nov 16, 2006)

:mob: at morrison


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

WaterlooVikings said:


> i really hope that morrison can play a lot more because mins produce pts for him he just needs to play some defense


averaging 34 mpg, of course last night helped, so minutes arent a problem, like i said before he isnt a defensive wiz, what the team needs to do is play better team defense, mix in zone and have Wallace cover the other teams top wing scorer. its not like this team was a defensive powerhouse before he got there.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah it might hide Morrison but playing zone takes away from what Gerald, Felton, and Knight are best at. If we play zone then they can't jump the passing lanes and gamble the way they are able to in man to man.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison is in the NBA...he has to be able to do a credible job of guarding NBA players or he will never amount to much.


----------

